# Thanks for the party



## dive&fish (Dec 30, 2008)

Karon , thanks to you for welcoming us to your party and home. What a great way to get to know some of the folks on the forum.We thoroughly enjoyed meeting everyone and your chowder was killer.

Look forward to seeing you guys again.

Thanks to Lane for inviting us and for the refresher course on trout.

Give a man a fish and he will eat, show a man where and how to fish, he will steal your fishing spot.

Thanks again to everyone.

Debbie and Alan


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

It was great to meet y'all and I am so glad y'all could come!! This forum has brought me some of the best friends I've ever had :grouphug and it is always nice to make new ones. Can't wait to do this again- Buster says he's ready for another house full!:letsparty


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Heck yeah...we are always ready for another party!!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Alan, you and Debbie Can't keep a secret spot. I KNOW YOUR BOAT>

And Glad y'alll finally joined the PFF'rs for their own version of Fun, food and friends.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the great get together with good food and friends. :clap


----------

